# Tag N Brag Cobia Photo Contest!!



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure what section it needs to go in but I'll put it here and the tournament section. 

What it is: "The First Annual Tag N Brag Photo Contest"- Joe Pace Insurance Agency with the help of Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, and SouthBound Apparel from now till May 3rd every week Joe Pace Agency will be giving away either a $50 Gift Certificate to GBB&T or a prize package from SouthBound Apparel. 

How to enter: Go and "Like" all three of our partners pages and Upload your cobia photos from THIS year and "Tag" Joe Pace Agency, SouthBound Apparel and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in your photo comment section on Facebook.
*Do this by typing @Joe Pace Agency in the comment section like wise for the other partners

How you win: Every Monday we will be selecting a random photo(we put names into a app that generates a random winner from those that have tagged all 3 of our partners and liked their pages 

All prizes will be for pick up at: 
Joe Pace Agency
3276 Fordham Pkwy 
Gulf Breeze, Fl 32563

Since not everyone is on facebook, if you post photos on here mention our partners links in your posts to enter as well and be sure to message me you did so!!! 

Catch em up!!! and Good Luck!! 

Here are the links:
http://www.facebook.com/joepaceinsuranceagency

http://www.facebook.com/SouthboundApparel

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gulf-B...e/282080568043


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds more like marketing than an actual tournament.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Most tournaments are a form of marketing, look at every tournament sponsor list, they wouldn't give away prizes or money with out their name involved, they do it for the exposure. Of course this is not a tournament. Does it involve catching fish and winning prizes? Yes. And yes it is a marketing idea for all 3 companies involved to create exposure and at the same time involved in something fun where people get to win some prizes and didn't have to pay any type of entry fee. 

Catch a cobia, "tag" a couple LOCAL companies in a photo, win some cool prizes. That's all it is. Catch em up!


----------

